# Regional slang... inspired by Scott-180...



## caseydog (Sep 17, 2018)

I had a playful language discourse with Scott-180 on another thread, and it got me to thinking about the fun ways we say things around the country, and around the world. 

So, let's list some things people say that are regional. I'll start. 

*Y'all*. This is what got me started on this thought train, when Scott-180 mentioned it. It is pretty obvious that it is you + all, as in a group of people. My grandparents from Pittsburgh said "younz," and back when I was kid in the Northeast, it was "you guys."

*Fixin*. Big time Texas thing. It means "getting ready to..." "I'm fixin' to make a pot of chili."

*That dog won't hunt*. Basically means, that's Bulls--t. 

*All hat, no cattle.* That is someone who talks big, but can't back it up with results. 

*Tump*. To tip something over or dump something out. "Bubba done tumped that pot of soup on the floor."

One of my favorites, *It’s better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick*. Hard to explain. It is like saying something isn't too bad, but not good either. In cooking terms, if you overcook a ribeye steak, you might say, "It’s better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick."

Okay, let's get this train rolling!

CD


----------



## caseydog (Sep 17, 2018)

BTW Scott, and you other Brits. I used to be a senior manager of a software company owned by a corporation from Newcastle. The board came to Dallas for meetings, and one of the board members used the term, "Keep your peckers up." The room froze. Perhaps one of you Brits can explain that. 

The board member explained it to us, and we all had a good laugh. Words have different meanings in different places. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 17, 2018)

My first wife was a country girl.. Her family came to California during the Oklahoma dust bowl.. ( Think Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck )


One of her slang sayings, which always cracked me up..
When people were talking about something and someone told her, "You can't do that", she would reply, *"You just squat and watch"*..


I loved that and so many other things she came up with..  


Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 17, 2018)

Era - late 60's
My late BIL (from OK) drew a room full of shocked silence when he looked at one of the babies at a family gathering (in Toronto) and said:-  "Well, ain't you just the cutest little bugger."

Here the reference would be to say the person practiced buggery and was a horrid insult.   

I'm not sure it hasn't lost some of its stigma but...   
It is also used as an expletive single word that used to carry the same implication that the British expletive "bloody" used to carry.

With global media, world travel and people relocating miles from their birth places it is hard to distinguish what is 'colloquial' anymore.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 17, 2018)

caseydog said:


> BTW Scott, and you other Brits. I used to be a senior manager of a software company owned by a corporation from Newcastle. The board came to Dallas for meetings, and one of the board members used the term, "Keep your peckers up." The room froze. Perhaps one of you Brits can explain that.
> 
> The board member explained it to us, and we all had a good laugh. Words have different meanings in different places.
> 
> CD


Not vulgar as far as I know. It's similar to "Chin up!"or "Be Brave" or just "Cheer up"

Where my uncle by marriage came from (South Derbyshire - Ilkeston area) a general term of greeting is or was until relatively recently "Eh up, mi duck" Mostly used by a man greeting a man or woman of his acquaintance, usually met in the street or on the bus, etc. ("Mi duck" being translatable as "My Dear" & used when addressing males, females and children, either family or well known to the speaker, such as a neighbour or workmate)


----------



## msmofet (Sep 17, 2018)

Growing up in NJ we would say we were going “Up the country” which meant upstate NY rural areas. Or “Down the shore” to the beach areas. Not very good grammar but oh well. LOL


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Era - late 60's
> My late BIL (from OK) drew a room full of shocked silence when he looked at one of the babies at a family gathering (in Toronto) and said:-  "Well, ain't you just the cutest little bugger."
> 
> Here the reference would be to say the person practiced buggery and was a horrid insult.
> ...



 my extremely religious great aunt used that term all the time in reference to something adorable, to the absolute horror of my Canada-born mother!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 17, 2018)

an aussie friend floored us when he first used the expression...  

"Let's go knock up Susie."


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 17, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I had a playful language discourse with Scott-180 on another thread, and it got me to thinking about the fun ways we say things around the country, and around the world.
> 
> So, let's list some things people say that are regional. I'll start.
> 
> ...


"That dog won't hunt" I'm trying to remember the British version of that. Perhaps one of my fellow Brits will supply it

"All hat - no cattle" - equivalent in GB = "All mouth and no trousers".

"It's a bit black over Bill's mother's" = "It looks like rain" (another saying from my Ilkeston uncle.

"He wasn't half mad" = "He was extremely angry"


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 17, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> an aussie friend floored us when he first used the expression...
> 
> "Let's go knock up Susie."


Yes, I can imagine it would

In the northern English cotton towns of the Victorian era (and right into the 1950s in some areas) there was a man employed by the mill-owners to go round to employees houses in the early morning. He carried a long pole with which he would knock on the upstairs windows to wake up the workers, many of whom didn't have alarm clocks at least in the early days. He was called "the Knocker-upper".


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 17, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Era - late 60's
> My late BIL (from OK) drew a room full of shocked silence when he looked at one of the babies at a family gathering (in Toronto) and said:-  "Well, ain't you just the cutest little bugger."
> 
> Here the reference would be to say the person practiced buggery and was a horrid insult.
> ...


"Bloody" is very old slang (not used in polite company) stemming from such mediaeval curses as "Odd's blood" (= "God's blood") 

And "bugger", even in the context used by your BIL, isn't entirely acceptable language in GB even now.

It is still an offence in English law to use the "F" word in public (eg in the street) but a police officer has to hear you and I can't remember hearing of any instance that a Police arrested anyone under that law. It always amazes me that television and films get away with the use of it. Despite it's general usage by anyone old enough to talk, it still offends many Brits so watch your step if you are visiting.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 17, 2018)

My late FIL favourite...  "Don't get your knickers in a knot!"

A girlfriend and I both hate hearing the f... word - under any circumstances - when the other day she said -'You do realize how many times we have both used that word in everyday conversation - not even as an expletive!'  
I'm embarrassed and ashamed as I think she started using it more often from hanging around with me.  I've found it is coming out in my common everyday speech. 

I am not impressed with myself   

We are both now trying very hard to clean it up...


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 17, 2018)

Giv'er lads!


There is a television series called Letterkenny which is a small town less than an hour from here..It is a good example of what the real locals talk like...I'd post some footage but the language isn't all that sanitary, if you know what I mean..


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2018)

In NJ, a certain roll of seasoned pork is called *Taylor Ham*...


----------



## phinz (Sep 17, 2018)

The problem with regional idioms and colloquialisms, at least for me, is that I don't think anything of them when I use them, so I can't just come up with examples easily. A lot of them aren't polite enough for mixed company either. These are a few that I can gather off of the top of my head.

Gully washer - Heavy rain
Frog choker - Same as gully washer
Knee high to a grasshopper - small/young. "I haven't seen you since you was knee high to a grasshopper."
You're about as useful as a screen door on a submarine - This one's pretty self explanatory.
It's slicker 'n snot on a doorknob - It's really slick
You look like 80 miles of rough road - You look terrible.
He's got the manners of a goat - He's rude
Drunker 'n Cooter Brown - That's really, really drunk.
Barking up the wrong tree - If someone is trying to solve a mystery of some sort and isn't on the right path/is accusing the wrong person/etc. then you tell them they're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 17, 2018)

I like your list phinz. Here's a few more.


Put your big girl panties on.=be brave. (Same goes for big boy undies.)
Don't beat a dead horse.= stop repeating the same thing.
 He's/she's been rode hard and put away wet.=worn down, looks terrible.
Were you raised in a barn?=bad manners

  Cowboy/girl's don't cry.= same as #1


Fun thread Casey.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2018)

I met my wife using the standard NJ greeting of interest with overtones of affection.

I was behind her getting drinks at a bar when she turned her giant head of gravity defying hair, and said, "How ya doin'?"

I replied, "How _*YOU*_ doin'?"


That was almost 26 years ago.


I could have been out by now...


----------



## Addie (Sep 17, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> "Bloody" is very old slang (not used in polite company) stemming from such mediaeval curses as "Odd's blood" (= "God's blood")
> 
> And "bugger", even in the context used by your BIL, isn't entirely acceptable language in GB even now.
> 
> It is still an offence in English law to use the "F" word in public (eg in the street) but a police officer has to hear you and I can't remember hearing of any instance that a Police arrested anyone under that law. It always amazes me that television and films get away with the use of it. Despite it's general usage by anyone old enough to talk, it still offends many Brits so watch your step if you are visiting.



BTW, the F word is bleeped out on all TV shows. Or at least most of them. It depends on the hour of showing.

My English husband explained the "Bloody" to me as a result of using the saying of "By My Lady" considered an insult to the Blessed Mother. Not at all acceptable. It was shortened to "Bloody" once the Americans arrived during WWII. Now as crass as we Americans can be at times, even we knew "By My Lady" was unacceptable in any company. So the Brits, being smart and wanting to keep their own little secret, started to use the word, "Bloody". Made sense to me.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 17, 2018)

One of the terms used here is "full as a tick," which means one has eaten more than anticipated.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 17, 2018)

Pregnant= one of my faves, up the scooter, knocked up, bun in the oven.
One I discovered in London with English relatives, I was talking about my brother, I said he was a hard case, which here is a real funny likeable guy. In the uk, it's a real,nasty type. Criminal usually. I wondered why the conversation went quiet.
Nz like Australia have our own words. The above is just from thinking locally.

Russ


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 17, 2018)

Funny comment a friend of mine who is an Australian mother tells her son, with his friends, don’t forget your rubbers.  AKA rain boots.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 17, 2018)

Never heard of that one, I visit Australia all the time. 
Thongs= jandals, not thongs (underwear)
Gummies= gum boots 
Singlet= wife beater 

Russ


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2018)

That's an old timey term, before hyper-sexualization began.

When I was a kid, we all had rubbers for our good school/church shoes.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 17, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Never heard of that one, I visit Australia all the time.
> Thongs= jandals, not thongs (underwear)
> Gummies= gum boots
> Singlet= wife beater
> ...


Don't forget fanny pack..that one can get us North Americans in trouble when we travel


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 17, 2018)

buckytom said:


> That's an old timey term, before hyper-sexualization began.
> 
> When I was a kid, we all had rubbers for our good school/church shoes.


Galoshes..


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2018)

Ask a Brit for a gummy band, or a plaster.

How about a solicitor?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Galoshes..



Those were full on rubber booties here, or up to Wellies.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2018)

buckytom said:


> ...I could have been out by now...


----------



## Rascal (Sep 17, 2018)

An English thing, doolally = nuts, mental.

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Sep 17, 2018)

Get your skates on= hurry up.
Sarny = sandwhich.
Boot= trunk
Bonnet=hood.
Side valve = flathead.

Russ


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 17, 2018)

I worked for an Australian company some years back and learned some strine (Australianese).  One of my favorites was "He wouldn't know a tram was up him until the conductor rang the bell" (sort of like the American few bricks short of a full load).  I was told that it was a Melbourne expression, and the company was based in Melbourne.

  There was a pommie bastard (Englishman) who also worked for the company.  He told the story of a young English schoolboy who had just arrived in the U.S.  When he asked his teacher for an eraser, he used the English term, and the teacher was shocked when he said he needed a rubber.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Get your skates on= hurry up.
> Sarny = sandwhich.
> Boot= trunk
> Bonnet=hood.
> ...



So, what do you call that footwear that is usually sturdier than a shoe and often rises above the ankle.

What do you call that fancy hat women wear for Easter (or Ascot opening day)


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2018)

All that springs to mind is "dep" for convenience store. It's something English speakers say in Quebec. It means the convenience store, "Do you need anything? I'm going to the dep for some snacks?" It's short for the French word for convenience store, "dépanneur". I'm not sure if they use that word in France or just in Canadian French.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> My late FIL favourite...  "Don't get your knickers in a knot!"...


My Scottish exDH used to say, "Don't get your knickers in a twist".


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2018)

taxlady said:


> All that springs to mind is "dep" for convenience store. It's something English speakers say in Quebec. It means the convenience store, "Do you need anything? I'm going to the dep for some snacks?" It's short for the French word for convenience store, "dépanneur". I'm not sure if they use that word in France or just in Canadian French.




That would be called a Bodega here. When I was a kid, they were called candy stores. 

The Hispanic influenced definition is more accurate, for the most part.

Another description would be a quickie-mart, from The Simpsons.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 17, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> So, what do you call that footwear that is usually sturdier than a shoe and often rises above the ankle.
> 
> What do you call that fancy hat women wear for Easter (or Ascot opening day)



A boot, ? Hat or fascinator?

And the corner store or 24/7 we call it a dairy. Mainly because based on dairy products sold there.

Chippie = fish n chip shop.

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Sep 17, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I worked for an Australian company some years back and learned some strine (Australianese).  One of my favorites was "He wouldn't know a tram was up him until the conductor rang the bell" (sort of like the American few bricks short of a full load).  I was told that it was a Melbourne expression, and the company was based in Melbourne.
> 
> There was a pommie bastard (Englishman) who also worked for the company.  He told the story of a young English schoolboy who had just arrived in the U.S.  When he asked his teacher for an eraser, he used the English term, and the teacher was shocked when he said he needed a rubber.



Yes  it's a Melbourne term. Lotsa trams there. We call erasers  rubbers here too.

Condoms we call joes as well.

Russ


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 17, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> So, what do you call that footwear that is usually sturdier than a shoe and often rises above the ankle.
> 
> What do you call that fancy hat women wear for Easter (or Ascot opening day)


Many unrelated things are known by a single name. Why do we in America call a large suitcase or the storage area of a car the same word we use for an elephant’s nose?


----------



## Addie (Sep 17, 2018)

In the short time I lived in South Texas, it took me a while to find out what "re-ale purty" meant. I always heard it as three separate words.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 18, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Era - late 60's
> My late BIL (from OK) drew a room full of shocked silence when he looked at one of the babies at a family gathering (in Toronto) and said:-  "Well, ain't you just the cutest little bugger."
> 
> Here the reference would be to say the person practiced buggery and was a horrid insult.
> ...



Down here in the South, bugger does NOT mean the same thing, so I can assure you that your BIL was not being offensive... intentionally. 

But, that is a great example of what I was hoping for when I started this tread. Thanks!

CD


----------



## caseydog (Sep 18, 2018)

buckytom said:


> In NJ, a certain roll of seasoned pork is called *Taylor Ham*...



You just can't resist, can you. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 18, 2018)

Affie = very...

Cuddy = horse, donkey, pony depending on area.

Bairn = children

hem = home  ( this also home in Swedish)

Aye, Eh = yes

wee  = small

peely wally =  very pale / sickly looking

milk bottle = also very pale

the night / t'night  = tonight.

Mouse, House is pronounced as in Medieval times, which makes sound Swedish.

However this isnt slang, this is Scottish / Scottish English.

I dont get called duck, it is  hen and pet  and I have learned to clap the dog/ cat / horse  and not pet ( it rude  to pet something, it is kind to clap something).


----------



## caseydog (Sep 18, 2018)

Wow! Five pages so far. Thanks for all the GREAT replies. Keep them coming. 

I just thought of another saying (not polite) that is common in Texas. It refers to someone who is an arrogant snob. "His/Her sh*# don't stink." 

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh yeah  I forgot and I am sorry to you southerns in Uk, this was my oldest daughter says.

A sassenach dinner guest / Sassenach diner  = a person who splits before the bill is  payed, that came after Brexit and you can guess why or explain to the none brits. I am backing of from this one.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 18, 2018)

The Brits call someone who is sick/unwell.= poorly 
We say it at home now,lol

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Sep 18, 2018)

We kiwis tend to say someone who's unwell= crook, which also means a bad person.

Russ


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 18, 2018)

Since Hector was a puppy.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 18, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Down here in the South, bugger does NOT mean the same thing, so I can assure you that your BIL was not being offensive... intentionally.
> 
> CD



We knew he wasn't being offensive - he was, after all, talking to a 3 month old.


----------



## phinz (Sep 18, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Get your skates on= hurry up.
> Sarny = sandwhich.
> Boot= trunk
> Bonnet=hood.
> ...



To make it even more confusing:

Hood = roof (like on a convertible)
Wing = fender


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 18, 2018)

Fanny.... that is  the front part of the private region of woman in UK, trust me  it isnt fanny pack , it is bumbag.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 18, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Fanny.... that is  the front part of the private region of woman in UK, trust me  it isnt fanny pack , it is bumbag.


Unfortunately "bum" meaning "behind"/"nether regions", etc., is still considered slightly vulgar in some quarters in GB!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 18, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Affie = very...
> 
> Cuddy = horse, donkey, pony depending on area.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, "clap" in England is something entirely different!!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 18, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I worked for an Australian company some years back and learned some strine (Australianese).  One of my favorites was "He wouldn't know a tram was up him until the conductor rang the bell" (sort of like the American few bricks short of a full load).  I was told that it was a Melbourne expression, and the company was based in Melbourne.
> 
> There was a pommie bastard (Englishman) who also worked for the company.  He told the story of a young English schoolboy who had just arrived in the U.S.  When he asked his teacher for an eraser, he used the English term, and the teacher was shocked when he said he needed a rubber.


I remember reading about official advice on use of the same word to American GIs when they were posted to GB during WW2. "Rubbers" can also mean wellingtons (boots for wearing in muddy conditions) so GIs were advised that if a member of the Women's Land Army (= female farm worker) asked if he has "rubbers" he should not assume that she is offering a bit of "rumpy-pumpy" in the hay loft!


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 18, 2018)

Mad Cook, same with the word toss...  not the same thing every where and it makes life hard for us who are not native.

Oh and  trump = fart..


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 18, 2018)

My Swedish favorite  word is  skräckblandad förtjusning = delight mingled with terror..  like roller coaster can be this or doing something new which both terrifying and fun. 

Or as another friend said it is that  feeling knowing you could die but you be laughing while doing it. 


I could translate a few   more weird things from Sweden.  

My husband favorite  Swedish word is tandkött, it means  gums , but if you do it word by word  it is  teethmeat.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 18, 2018)

phinz said:


> The problem with regional idioms and colloquialisms, at least for me, is that I don't think anything of them when I use them, so I can't just come up with examples easily. A lot of them aren't polite enough for mixed company either. These are a few that I can gather off of the top of my head.
> 
> 
> You're about as useful as a screen door on a submarine -


"You're about as useful as a screen door on a submarine = "As much use as a nine bob note." 
A "bob" was slang for a shilling pre decimalisation and there was no such thing as a "nine bob" note (ie "note" = the US "bill")

and

"As thick as two short planks" = "thick means  Stupid
"As much use as a chocolate fireguard" Self-explanatory


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 18, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Mad Cook, same with the word toss...  not the same thing every where and it makes life hard for us who are not native.
> 
> Oh and  trump = fart..


Yes, here too on both accounts!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 18, 2018)

Rascal said:


> An English thing, doolally = nuts, mental.
> 
> Russ


This is one is from the days of the British Empire, Deolali was a place in India (as it was then)

"Doolally", originally "doolally tap", meaning to 'lose one′s mind', derived from the boredom felt at the Deolali British Army transit camp. 'Tap' may be derived from the Sanskrit word 'tapa' meaning 'heat' or 'fever' (Courtesy - Wikipaedia but true none the less)

(By the way, I 'm not showing off. I find the origin of slang fascinating and I'm really enjoying this thread. Thank you all.)


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2018)

This is shagging here in my part of the South:
https://youtu.be/8l5pczCZw04

In the UK, shagging is a crude term for having sex. Hence, back in the aughts, when I mentioned in an international email list the shag parties held every Sunday afternoon in the park down by the river, there were some pretty shocked responses   Not sure if the meaning is the same in Canada or Australia.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 18, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Affie = very...
> I dont get called duck, it is  hen and pet  and I have learned to clap the dog/ cat / horse  and not pet ( it rude  to pet something, it is kind to clap something).


"Duck" or "Duckie" as a form of affection seems to be an English  Midlands word. I've never heard it elsewhere unless the speaker comes from there.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 18, 2018)

The wheels on his trolley departed along time ago
Few sandwiches short of picnic
Not the brightest bulb on the tree
Few fries short of a happy meal

And when it  comes to the English, well pommie bastard, yeah sure but also sassenach, southern pansy,  brexitarian...  Yeah being part of Scottish family who believes in a free Scotland, you get to know them all.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> This is shagging here in my part of the South:
> https://youtu.be/8l5pczCZw04
> 
> In the UK, shagging is a crude term for having sex. Hence, back in the aughts, when I mentioned in an international email list the shag parties held every Sunday afternoon in the park down by the river, there were some pretty shocked responses   Not sure if the meaning is the same in Canada or Australia.


I learned that word here in Canada and I had no idea that it had anything to do with dance. I am, however, familiar with the other definition. It isn't used much, if at all, but we know what it means when it comes up in British films or TV.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 18, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Oh dear, "clap" in England is something entirely different!!!



yup... same meaning here

unless, of course, the extended sentence is 'to be clapped in irons'


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 18, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I had a playful language discourse with Scott-180 on another thread, and it got me to thinking about the fun ways we say things around the country, and around the world.
> 
> So, let's list some things people say that are regional. I'll start.
> 
> ...



Hey Casey, 

Sorry I am late to this party, especially as I seem to have inspired it!

I think generally speaking, we brits are familiar with most of your slang because we hear it in movies all the time but I do sometimes think how strange our expressions must seem to you guys. 

I would love to have been in your office when that guy told you to keep your peckers up!


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 18, 2018)

I haven't read through the entire thread so i'm not sure if this has already been mentioned but in the uk, we often refer to cigarettes as 'fags', which i believe is an offensive word for gay people in the US so sorry if I have offended anyone but when my friend and I visited a bar in Texas, i got some very strange looks when I said, "if you want me i'll be outside with a fag in my mouth"!


----------



## Rascal (Sep 18, 2018)

Or the saying from World War II. When Americans were in places all over the world, yes even in Wellington nz. Yanks aka septic tanks.

Russ


----------



## phinz (Sep 18, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Oh and  trump = fart..



I've heard Scots call it an Air Beige...


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2018)

How about being lifted by one's own pitard?

Rasxal recently posted (on another site) that he put tomato sauce on a dish. I thought it kind of nasty, until I realized he was referring to ketchup.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2018)

buckytom said:


> How about being lifted by one's own pitard?
> 
> Rasxal recently posted (on another site) that he put tomato sauce on a dish. I thought it kind of nasty, until I realized he was referring to ketchup.




OK, without looking, how many of you know what petard is?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2018)

lol, oops, thanks Andy. Correct spelling.

I'm often reminded of Jean Luc's spelling.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 19, 2018)

Shag also means sex down here as well, and " jump" have a jump.
My circle of friends call women Doris's, nothing disrespectful, my nana was called Doris,lol.

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Sep 19, 2018)

We say grill you say broil.

Russ


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2018)

Rascal said:


> We say grill you say broil.
> 
> Russ





We say grill when we cook outdoors with charcoal or gas grills. What do you call that? Don’t say Barbie, that’s a doll. [emoji16]


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2018)

When a Red Sox fan like Andy complains too much, I think he needs a nappy.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2018)

How about a Finnish term?

https://youtu.be/RAGcDi0DRtU


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2018)

more NFSW, but funny:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igh9iO5BxBo


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2018)

Sometimes it takes an outsider to see the absurdities. I am subscribed to Ismo's YouTube channel.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 19, 2018)

Kokoo koko kokko kokoon. Koko kokkoko kokoon? Koko kokko kokoon.  One of the few Finnish phrases I know, I can say few more.

But being a outsider means you get yelled at a lot.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 19, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> OK, without looking, how many of you know what petard is?


A type of flag


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 19, 2018)

Petard is a bomb for blowing up gates,  used to use human runners to deliver it at the start, then they started hurling it at gates . 

Or as my daughter says  a pet leopard...


----------



## Scott-180 (Sep 19, 2018)

*Grits*

One of my favourite things to eat when I visit the US is grits but we don't have it over here in the UK. On my last visit I came down for breakfast and piled a large scoop of grits onto my bacon, sausage, egg and hashbrown. It was only when I dipped my sausage into the grits and put it into my mouth that I discovered it was actually porridge!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 19, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Petard is a bomb for blowing up gates,  used to use human runners to deliver it at the start, then they started hurling it at gates .
> 
> Or as my daughter says  a pet leopard...


Interesting.The wording over here is "Hoist with his own petard" and we were told in Junior school that it was a flag and I've never bothered to check. Fortunately I don't think I ever passed on the incorrect version to the kids I taught.

Thanks for that.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2018)

According to Wikipedia, "Shakespeare's phrase, "hoist with his own petard", is an idiom that means "to be harmed by one's own plan to harm someone else" or "to fall into one's own trap", implying that one could be lifted (blown) upward by one's own bomb, or in other words, be foiled by one's own plan."


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 19, 2018)

Find  worst  job in history Season 1. Channel 4. Hosted by Tony Robinson, he is  is petard runner there.

Heck knows who wanted that job.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 19, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_Uej8LJ48Q


----------



## msmofet (Sep 19, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> OK, without looking, how many of you know what petard is?



I always thought a petard was a long spear like/type weapon due to the "hoist" onto.
Never would have thought it was a bomb. I learned something new. Thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2018)

taxlady said:


> According to Wikipedia, "Shakespeare's phrase, "hoist with his own petard", is an idiom that means "to be harmed by one's own plan to harm someone else" or "to fall into one's own trap", implying that one could be lifted (blown) upward by one's own bomb, or in other words, be foiled by one's own plan."


To add to that, from https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/petard

"Aside from historical references to siege warfare, and occasional contemporary references to fireworks, "petard" is almost always encountered in variations of the phrase "hoist with one's own petard," meaning "victimized or hurt by one's own scheme." The phrase comes from Shakespeare's Hamlet: "For 'tis the sport to have the enginer / Hoist with his own petar." "Hoist" in this case is the past participle of the verb "hoise," meaning "to lift or raise," and "petar(d)" refers to an explosive device used in siege warfare. Hamlet uses the example of the engineer (the person who sets the explosive device) being blown into the air by his own device as a metaphor for those who schemed against Hamlet being undone by their own schemes. The phrase has endured, even if its literal meaning has largely been forgotten."


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2018)

It is more commonly understood as a fart today.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2018)

buckytom said:


> It is more commonly understood as a fart today.


According to the previously mentioned Wikipedia article,

"Pétard comes from the Middle French péter, to break wind, from the root pet, expulsion of intestinal gas, derived from the Latin peditus, past participle of pedere, to break wind."

You can still use "péter" in French to mean "to fart".


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 19, 2018)

Pumpernickel means farting Niclas...


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 19, 2018)

Swedish words that can confuse you.

Butter =  grumpy
sl*t = end 
fart = speed
trumpen = sullen


----------



## Addie (Sep 21, 2018)

Boston - Parlor, tonic, bububler

Parlor is where company sits for a visit and drink tea, the family uses the den. 

Tonic, Soda like Pepsi, Orange Soda

Bububler Water Fountain

Rotary - A round-about as known by the English. 

And driving is considered a contact sport at any rotary


----------



## caseydog (Sep 21, 2018)

buckytom said:


> When a Red Sox fan like Andy complains too much, I think he needs a nappy.



In some places, a nappy is a diaper. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2018)

buckytom said:


> When a Red Sox fan like Andy complains too much, I think he needs a nappy.



If you all don't mind, I'll go take one now. A nap, that is.


----------



## Addie (Sep 21, 2018)

caseydog said:


> In some places, *a nappy is a diaper. *
> 
> CD



Oh how I know that. That is one of the English words he refused to give up and learn what we would call it.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2018)

Red Sox fans call it "underwear"...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Red Sox fans call it "underwear"...



That'd be the American League East Champions for the third straight year, Red Sox. Sorry about your Yankees.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2018)

The what 3 times in a row? That's very nice.

When you get to 27 of anything, lemme know.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2018)

buckytom said:


> The what 3 times in a row? That's very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> When you get to 27 of anything, lemme know.





27? That is so “Last Century”.  What have they done lately?


----------



## Alix (Sep 21, 2018)

I didn’t realize “Mickey” was a Canadianism. We have mickeys, two sixers, forty pounders and Texas mickeys. These are alcohol bottle sizes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 22, 2018)

Alix said:


> I didn’t realize “Mickey” was a Canadianism. We have mickeys, two sixers, forty pounders and Texas mickeys. These are alcohol bottle sizes.


A mickey here is when someone puts an incapacitating drug in someone else's drink without their knowledge: "he slipped her a mickey." 

"The Mickey [Finn] is most likely named after the manager and bartender of the Lone Star Saloon and Palm Garden Restaurant, which operated in Chicago from 1896 to 1903, on South State Street in the Chicago Loop neighborhood.[2][3][4] In December 1903, several Chicago newspapers document that a Michael "Mickey" Finn managed the Lone Star Saloon and was accused of using knockout drops to incapacitate and rob some of his customers."


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

Ever wonder about how word-end pronunciations differ in the US?  This one article I read way back, and wish I remembered to link, is humorously genius in how it says how the New England way of ending a word is this way (New England area), and how that kind of end-word pronunciation warped, changed, jumped  to another part of the US and picked up differently and spoken. I know I'm not relaying this well. That article made perfect sense to me and is so funny true.  I'm trying to track down that scientific humorous study  

People from New England tend to not want to use the consonant "a" at the end of of word like Cuba.  They'll replace it with an "r."
They'll tend to call it Cuber, like JFK did during his Cuban crisis live broadcast.  Anyways...someone did a study where all these end-word consonants end up somewhere else in the US. Truly a unique article. It made so much funny sense.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2018)

Caslon said:


> ...
> 
> People from New England tend to not want to use the consonant "a" at the end of of word like Cuba.  They'll replace it with an "r."
> They'll tend to call it Cuber, like JFK did during his Cuban crisis live broadcast.  Anyways...someone did a study where all these end-word consonants end up somewhere else in the US. Truly a unique article. It made so much funny sense.


Why did the Kennedys say Afriker and Cuber? Because they had two "r"s left over from Hahvad (Harvard).


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Why did the Kennedys say Afriker and Cuber? Because they had two "r"s left over from Hahvad (Harvard).




Yes, but this funny study goes on to say and show that, this went this way and that went another way.  That's what was so funny and undeniably true. I've GOT to hunt that 20 year old article down. It would make so much funny sense, I assure you.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Ever wonder about how word-end pronunciations differ in the US?  This one article I read way back, and wish I remembered to link, is humorously genius in how it says how the New England way of ending a word is this way (New England area), and how that kind of end-word pronunciation warped, changed, jumped  to another part of the US and picked up differently and spoken. I know I'm not relaying this well. That article made perfect sense to me and is so funny true.  I'm trying to track down that scientific humorous study
> 
> People from New England tend to not want to use the consonant "a" at the end of of word like Cuba.  They'll replace it with an "r."
> They'll tend to call it Cuber, like JFK did during his Cuban crisis live broadcast.  Anyways...someone did a study where all these end-word consonants end up somewhere else in the US. Truly a unique article. It made so much funny sense.



New Englanders do not like the letter "R" at the end of words. And Boston has a pronouncements all of their own. The Kennedy family, once they left Brookline, moved to the Cape and developed a pronouncement of the letter "A" of their own. Their accent is not typical of the majority of Bostonians. 

Bostonians say "cah". We drop the "R" on the ending of so many of our words. And the Downeasteners are even worse. That is pronounced "downeastenis" by Bostonians.

If you want to be a really rude tourist, ask a Bostonian to say, "Park the car in Harvard Yard." First there is a huge iron fence in front of the yard, and there is nothing special about the yard. It is a lawn surrounded by dorms and students running to the next class. I have often wondered if the tourists have ever seen what a lawn looks like. Also, if you have seen it, then remember, if you want to get arrested, then try to drive your car onto the yard through the iron fence. 

When I flew down to Texas to join my husband, I needed to take a cab to my destination. The poor cab driver could not understand my accent. I ended up writing it down. Aransas Pass. It was that letter "R" that had him stumped. "Uhansas Pass is what he heard.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 22, 2018)

My Grandmother and Great Aunts used "nappy" - and they were of German descent.  It is very Victorian.   

But in either case, I would take it as references to being a 'baby'


----------



## caseydog (Sep 22, 2018)

Addie said:


> New Englanders do not like the letter "R" at the end of words. And Boston has a pronouncements all of their own. The Kennedy family, once they left Brookline, moved to the Cape and developed a pronouncement of the letter "A" of their own. Their accent is not typical of the majority of Bostonians.
> 
> Bostonians say "cah". We drop the "R" on the ending of so many of our words. And the Downeasteners are even worse. That is pronounced "downeastenis" by Bostonians.
> 
> ...



Do a _YouTube_ search on *"MAHK"* if you want to hear a Boston accent. CAUTION: Rough language, which is authentic Boston talk, too. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

The way they say the "r" went and got to another place is just so funny and true. Then that "r"  got changed and ended up different (as this article goes on). It all falls into place in a beautiful funny undeniable yet understandable  way.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2018)

I saw a show once on PBS about how certain accents developed over time. Accents such as Bahston, New Yawk, and the Southern drawl.

The conclusion was that accents form out of both familiarity and ethnocentrism combined with a type of laziness in the muscles of the mouth. In other words, people say things in such a way that simply takes less effort to pronounce amongst people they know well.

More interestingly was that the Southern drawl was much less pronounced before the Civil War, but became much more and increasingly evident postbellum in a sort of way to hold on to what was feared would soon to be lost.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I saw a show once on PBS about how certain accents developed over time. Accents such as Bahston, New Yawk, and the Southern drawl.



That's what I was talking about.   An article made a case for the "r"  migrating  to another part of the USA ,  and that was dropped out only to be changed and traveled to another part of the USA to be changed to something different.  It was like they spelled it out like it was a road map.  Insane, but so funny true.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 22, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I saw a show once on PBS about how certain accents developed over time. Accents such as Bahston, New Yawk, and the Southern drawl.
> 
> The conclusion was that accents form out of both familiarity and ethnocentrism combined with a type of laziness in the muscles of the mouth. In other words, people say things in such a way that simply takes less effort to pronounce amongst people they know well.
> 
> More interestingly was that the Southern drawl was much less pronounced before the Civil War, but became much more and increasingly evident postbellum in a sort of way to hold on to what was feared would soon to be lost.



Tiu for got my favorite... Lawn-Guyland (Long Island). 

CD


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2018)

Southern folks use a whole different set of throat muscles and Boston never use them when speaking.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2018)

I luv ya Addie, but that ain't even close to an absolute troot: (truth)
https://www.pbs.org/speak/speech/prejudice/attitudes/


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

I was treated for a speech impediment as a kid.  A real bad Boston accent outta nowhere, except that my mom's maiden name was Maloney and she grew up in Boston. I couldn't firmly pronounce my "r's".  I would say butta instead of butter.
My mom could pronounce it right.  Weird.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 22, 2018)

Addie said:


> Southern folks use a whole different set of throat muscles and Boston never use them when speaking.


Wow


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 22, 2018)

When we did linguistics as part of our teacher training the lecturer told us that the various accents in spoken English over the whole of the US developed from  the accented English of the foreign national groups that were the earliest and most prolific groups to colonise particular areas.

I have no idea at all whether this is correct so don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2018)

That's so unbelievably incorrect that you should start running now. We'll give you 5 minutes.

(you know we all have guns, right?)


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> When we did linguistics as part of our teacher training the lecturer told us that the various accents in spoken English over the whole of the US developed from  the accented English of the foreign national groups that were the earliest and most prolific groups to colonise particular areas.
> 
> I have no idea at all whether this is correct so don't shoot the messenger.



I refer back to my previous post about pronunciations. The article I'm trying to track down 30 years later spelled it out this way... "the "r's" went to the south...(and so on...)"  Hope I conveyed what's hard to, but it made so much funny sense.  It was funny and "Ah-ha!" too.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Why did the Kennedys say Afriker and Cuber? Because they had two "r"s left over from Hahvad (Harvard).





Caslon said:


> Yes, but this funny study goes on to say and show that, this went this way and that went another way.  That's what was so funny and undeniably true. I've GOT to hunt that 20 year old article down. It would make so much funny sense, I assure you.


It was a joke.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

taxlady said:


> It was a joke.



I understand,  Badda-boom!


----------



## Rascal (Sep 22, 2018)

At the bottom of the South Island here we call it the rolling r's, they draw the r out in speech. My family are all from ch ch which is central South Island, we don't roll our r's. Somehow my grandkids of my son speak with it and we don't know where they picked it up from, the eldest developed it then I think her brothers picked it up from her. 

Russ


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2018)

Ok, so, the obvious question them with much ado, is: are you Rascal? Or are RRRRascal to them?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2018)

Howzit Gangies!!  Was up?
YO! 
Hawaiian Pidgin English has been recognized as a Language, no brah, fo reals!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaolMcl8v0I

I just had to chime in!

You folks wanna talk about slang, in Hawaii this is how we speak!
It's a mix up of all of the different languages spoken in Hawaii in one beautifully difficult slang and if you didn't grow up there, it can be quite difficult.  
It kinda sounds funny, like you wanna giggle when you first hear it, but _REALLY_, this is how we speak.  A broken English mish-mash of Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Filipino, Puerto Rican, Portuguese, and Hawaiian languages; the ethnicities that came to Hawaii during the "Plantation days".
I go right back to it when ever we go home, but as soon as we leave again ...
GONE!

Oh yeah, I am Bi-lingual, my Mother told me so! 


(disclaimer-this video has a coupla not so nice words) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYS0vFAnB4Q

There's a song by the Beamer Brothers that I love, it kinda sums up our culture I suppose ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9eF9tQCMbM

We all just get along in a very special place


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 22, 2018)

Don't make me post the Trailer Park Boys!


----------



## Rascal (Sep 22, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Ok, so, the obvious question them with much ado, is: are you Rascal? Or are RRRRascal to them?



Lol, they call me gang gang. No r's,lol.

Russ


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2018)

This came up in two of the videos. They said that "haole" was a Caucasian. I thought it was anyone who wasn't Hawaiian. Would an indigenous person, who wasn't from Hawaii also be a haole? What about Black people from the mainland?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2018)

taxlady said:


> This came up in two of the videos. They said that "haole" was a Caucasian. I thought it was anyone who wasn't Hawaiian. Would an indigenous person, who wasn't from Hawaii also be a haole? What about Black people from the mainland?



HAAAA!!!! 

Taxy, you ask very good questions ...

Haole is a Hawaiian word (and they each have many meanings, not just one) that can mean a foreigner, a person not of this land.

A "Local Haole" is a person who is born and raised in Hawaii, but not of Hawaiian descent.

Now, when you say "indigenous person" do you mean a person of Hawaiian descent?  
If so, Hawaiian is Hawaiian, although I know many folks of Hawaiian ancestry who were born and raised on the mainland and can not speak Pidgin, that doesn't change them over to "Haole" though.  

As for African-American or persons who are called "Black"--- in Hawaii the term we would use is "Popolo" which from Hawaiian to English to mean Black Person.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Howzit Gangies!!  Was up?
> YO!
> Hawaiian Pidgin English has been recognized as a Language, no brah, fo reals!
> 
> ...



I love the harmony of Hawaiian music. I used to have it on all day on the radio when I lived there.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> HAAAA!!!!
> 
> Taxy, you ask very good questions ...
> 
> ...


I meant indigenous, like all the various indigenous people from Turtle Island, from Africa, from Australia, Saamis, etc. Now I have another question. What about indigeous people from other Polynesian islands, say Tahiti or New Zealand?


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> HAAAA!!!!
> 
> Taxy, you ask very good questions ...
> 
> ...



The first time I heard the expression "Hapa Haole" was from my neighbor. Her daughter married a mainlander and I was told the baby was a Hapa Haole. The mother was quite distraught.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2018)

Addie said:


> The first time I heard the expression *"Hapa Haole"* was from my neighbor. Her daughter married a mainlander and I was told the baby was a Hapa Haole. The mother was quite distraught.



HAA!!!

Yes, *Addie*, Hapa or part is another Hawaiian Pidgin Slang term meaning part Hawaiian and part not or mainlander ...


----------



## phinz (Sep 23, 2018)

Some of this has diverged into dialect vs. slang. If you want to hear a crazy and beautiful dialect, check out the Ocracoker brogue. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7MvtQp2-UA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgi9wYsR5fo


----------



## caseydog (Sep 23, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Don't make me post the Trailer Park Boys!



I gotta' get baked first. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 23, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I gotta' get baked first.
> 
> CD


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEm08dsQOc


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 24, 2018)

Here is Brit,  I think had been 6 weeks in Sweden when people  "helped" him learns Swedish. 

https://youtu.be/66fULfwb2X4

There is five lesson and he get better and better as time goes by. My favorite is Lesson 2.
https://youtu.be/6Cw8cKQ6SN0


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Here is Brit,  I think had been 6 weeks in Sweden when people  "helped" him learns Swedish.
> 
> https://youtu.be/66fULfwb2X4
> 
> ...


The phrases in the first one were rather contrived. The second episode was pretty funny.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 24, 2018)

Well they just wanted him to see the weirdness of Swedish, as In Far, får får får? Nej får får lamm and it gets weirder, people really giving him tongue twisters.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 25, 2018)

"It's a three dog night" = You sleep with 3 dogs in/on your bed to keep you warm. The more dogs the colder it is.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2018)

phinz said:


> Some of this has diverged into dialect vs. slang. If you want to hear a crazy and beautiful dialect, check out the Ocracoker brogue.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7MvtQp2-UA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgi9wYsR5fo




I really enjoyed that Phinz...very interesting to be sure.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 25, 2018)

msmofet said:


> "It's a three dog night" = You sleep with 3 dogs in/on your bed to keep you warm. The more dogs the colder it is.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as8K3H7Rros


----------



## buckytom (Sep 25, 2018)

phinz said:


> Some of this has diverged into dialect vs. slang. If you want to hear a crazy and beautiful dialect, check out the Ocracoker brogue.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7MvtQp2-UA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgi9wYsR5fo




Have you ever seen the Jon Voight movie Conrack?


----------



## phinz (Sep 25, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Have you ever seen the Jon Voight movie Conrack?



I'm a big Pat Conroy fan, and I *adore* the Gullah language, which is spoken in the islands of the South Carolina Delta by many people, though it is sadly disappearing. Different set of islands, different language/dialect, but still fascinating and beautiful. I can listen to the ladies in the market in Downtown Charleston all day as they weave sweetgrass baskets and chew the fat. Gorgeous. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijl7Sg3ZAd0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKTedsm5Phs


----------

